

Show HN: Discover new startups through video - Ralz
http://www.startvids.com/

======
fl0w
Yes, it's confusing how you are asking to login then you can't post a video
and there are no instructions, help etc.

------
HNUser48573
Anyway www.videoigniter.com could help you add to the collection? Www.startup-
videos.com has many as well.

------
zekenie
Can one post a video here? What is the signup for?

~~~
Ralz
Right now we are crawling sites for videos but we will add that feature soon!

